# Orfina - Fab Suisse



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

This Orfina arrived today, at the cost of 2 cafÃ© creme at the bar up the road! From the seller's photos, I had guessed it to be a 1950's watch, although it arrived a little larger than I expected, at about 33mm excluding the crown, so now I'm not sure.

I've had it on the wrist for the last 5 hours and it seems to be keeping excellent time so far, while I spent the time searching the net for more info without any luck. Porche Designs by the shed load, but nothing much from earlier. The movement is marked 1080 (I think), but no jewel count. It's certainly not an ETA 1080 21j, judging from the photo I found, and doesn't match the 17j example on Dr Ranfft's site either, so maybe a 15j?. If anyone can shed any light on the latest addition to my collection I'd be really grateful. BTW it actually looks a lot better in real life than the photos!

These are the sellers photos:


























many thanks in advance


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry cant help with the movement but the twins say hello










come on folks anybody else with orfinas?


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> sorry cant help with the movement but the twins say hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see mine has good looking relatives lincolnshire way!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

naw-white rose man not a yellow belly!







:clap:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> naw-white rose man not a yellow belly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I got the wrong Ouse! Sorry!!

Maybe we're the only Orfina's around? Although i'm sure there's at least one Porsche Design about. I do like the case style of your 25j, slightly like me these days, a little broader in the beam than your day/date, nice as it is.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

yes- the right side one is hewn out of some huge stainless lump,weighs a ton . Lets

see what turns up in the pics.

ORFINA PICS PLEASE gentleman and ladies.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I really do like the ageing in the dial


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Two Orfina ads I trawled from the net, 1946 and 1948


----------



## Marc H (Aug 8, 2010)

john87300 said:


> This Orfina arrived today, at the cost of 2 cafÃ© creme at the bar up the road! From the seller's photos, I had guessed it to be a 1950's watch, although it arrived a little larger than I expected, at about 33mm excluding the crown, so now I'm not sure.
> 
> I've had it on the wrist for the last 5 hours and it seems to be keeping excellent time so far, while I spent the time searching the net for more info without any luck. Porche Designs by the shed load, but nothing much from earlier. The movement is marked 1080 (I think), but no jewel count. It's certainly not an ETA 1080 21j, judging from the photo I found, and doesn't match the 17j example on Dr Ranfft's site either, so maybe a 15j?. If anyone can shed any light on the latest addition to my collection I'd be really grateful. BTW it actually looks a lot better in real life than the photos!
> 
> ...


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Marc H said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > This Orfina arrived today, at the cost of 2 cafÃ© creme at the bar up the road! From the seller's photos, I had guessed it to be a 1950's watch, although it arrived a little larger than I expected, at about 33mm excluding the crown, so now I'm not sure.
> ...


Thanks Marc

I've spent hours searching for photos of the 15 jewel version with no success so far, but will keep searching !!


----------

